# two homesteads in montana



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

We have a place with two smalled homes a 780 srfoot two bedroom one bath and a 380 with one bedroom and bathroom on 3.5 acres. set up for horses or cows. it's on 3.5 acres. would like 150000
the other is a 1500 fourbedroom two bath with an old barn on 10 acres. both are irrigated so you can cut hay or graze more. we would like 200000 we need to move closer to family


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

What is it near?


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Anaconda is the closest town with butte the city with a walmart


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Opportunity, are you in Opportunity?

I have some friends in your area who are looking for a place. Do you have photos and or addresses? sis


----------

